# How to Keep a Wife Hot For You?>



## LookingForHelpwithTakeTwo (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry Gents - I am 45 and am not the right one here. At this age how do we continue t o attract our mate? I am clearly breaking rules and the not right guy - just looking for help here. Thanks, Tommy


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I think it's more mental than anything else, short of being physically repulsive.

If she thinks your her protector, the guy she can rely on, the guy who takes care of her, you become the guy she can't live without, attempt to take care of yourself physically and mentally, she will be attracted to you.

If you push her away, have faults like laziness, drinking, drugs, unemployment (without actively looking for work), she won't be attracted to you.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

How old are you really? So far in your threads I've seen 40,45 and 50.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

TBT said:


> How old are you really? So far in your threads I've seen 40,45 and 50.


Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Chris Taylor said:


> I think it's more mental than anything else, short of being physically repulsive.
> 
> If she thinks your her protector, the guy she can rely on, the guy who takes care of her, you become the guy she can't live without, attempt to take care of yourself physically and mentally, she will be attracted to you.
> 
> If you push her away, have faults like laziness, drinking, drugs, unemployment (without actively looking for work), she won't be attracted to you.


This is great advice though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

LookingForHelpwithTakeTwo said:


> Sorry Gents - *I am 45 *and am not the right one here. At this age how do we continue t o attract our mate?


Like TBT said, at what age?



LookingForHelpwithTakeTwo said:


> I bought the movie for her (yes I do have some confidence issues as *i am 40* and not 22 with a tight six pack) because she wanted it and she commented on that...
> 
> thanks,
> 
> LfHwTT





LookingForHelpwithTakeTwo said:


> *I am a man - 50 *- i am divorced but found a girl who i am in love with and have been engaged with - for 4 years - we are engaged to be married in april


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Be a good husband and at the same time, take care of yourself and have some pride in your appearance. Just because you're not on the hunt anymore doesn't give you a pass to be a fat slob with stains on your shirt. 

And the same goes for the women, too. 

If you really love each other and take care of yourselves, then there shouldn't be an issue of who is hot and who isn't.


----------



## BookOfJob (Jul 6, 2012)

Probably a spy trying to communicate to his handler some numbers and how a 'subject' is not the right one. The good USSR days are really gone, I thought.


----------



## bryan durel (Nov 29, 2012)

From my personal experience, if you look after yourself a spouse is bound to join in. Going to the gym, personal grooming, exercising, etc are all friendly-competitive things to do and my spouse normally joins in. We're funny like that.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

bryan durel said:


> From my personal experience, if you look after yourself a spouse is bound to join in. Going to the gym, personal grooming, exercising, etc are all friendly-competitive things to do and my spouse normally joins in. We're funny like that.


No a spouse is not "bound to join in". It is very common for one spouse to decide to improve their appearance, and fitness level, and the other spouse to sit around and feel bad about themselves even more because of it, or even worse, becoming bitter and sabotaging to the changing spouse.

But I know a lot of people sure wish you were right.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

LookingForHelpwithTakeTwo said:


> Sorry Gents - I am 45 and am not the right one here. At this age how do we continue t o attract our mate? I am clearly breaking rules and the not right guy - just looking for help here. Thanks, Tommy


To keep a woman hot for you the simples things (among many) are thus;

1. Don't change who you are even though women tend to try to change their man. But they forget that who he was when they originally met him is what attracted her to him in the first place. If you aquiesce to her changing you then you're just a product of her design and you become boring.

2. Always have a life of your own and a bit of distance is actually healthy. Give each other reason to be curious about each other. The simple assumption that you should KNOW each other inside out is simply wrong. Curiosity can be hot ;-)...you never know where it may lead.

3. Always remember, she's your wife. Respect her but also demonstrate that respect should never be confused for being a walkover. While the equality and feminist nazis may harp on this, at the end of the day even the most intimidating woman like a strong man that can deliver an firm authoritative position (or pounding) once in a while.

4. It's ok to give her trouble once in a while......do something that may get her riled up or piss her off. Sounds weird I know, and should not be confused with intentionally hurting her. It could be in the form of a prank or something that will get her going.....you'll be surprised how sometimes jealousy of you checking out a hottie in a magazine can lead to angry but hot sex lol.

Anyways...just my 2 cents lol:lol:


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

A good rule of thumb is to do all bathroom activities/grooming in the bathroom with the door closed and window open. So I've heard.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Be a good provider and protector.
Keep fit.
Don't stop doing the little things you did to attract your wife.
Flowers/jewelry/gifts go a long way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Have at least $2 billion. With that, you could be an ugly, fat, lazy, drug addicted, drunk, sexless, cross-dressing midget and you won't be able to get the morning paper without stepping over women trying to get in.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Have at least $2 billion. With that, you could be an ugly, fat, lazy, drug addicted, drunk, sexless, cross-dressing midget and you won't be able to get the morning paper without stepping over women trying to get in.


AMEN! LOL. It's interesting how even my ex wife's friends made passes at me and AFTER we divorced they suddenly find the time to send me text messaged "offering to talk if I feel like it". Yea right......thanks but no thanks lol


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

bangem I say


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> Have at least $2 billion. With that, you could be an ugly, fat, lazy, drug addicted, drunk, sexless, cross-dressing midget and you won't be able to get the morning paper without stepping over women trying to get in.


Yep! And they're JUST the KIND of women you WANT TO step over!


----------

